# Sugar



## w8lifter (Feb 13, 2002)

Sugars:

Sucrose (table sugar):
Sucrose is usually made from sugar beets or sugar cane. It is useful for baking, not only for its flavor, but also for the texture it imparts to baked foods. Not only does sucrose taste good, but it gives you quick energy. However, there is an enormous downside to that sudden surge of energy. When it is gone, your body craves another ???hit??? of sugar to maintain the energy. Too much sucrose consumption, just like too much of any of the high-glycemic carbohydrates, leads to excessive insulin surges, which in turn causes the excess carbs to be stored in your fat cells. Because sucrose is a high-glycemic sugar, it is a good idea to substitute other sweeteners. When you are reading labels for sugar content, here are some other forms of sucrose to avoid: raw sugar, brown sugar, turbinado, invert sugar, confectioner???s sugar, cane sugar, crystallized cane juice.

High Fructose Corn Syrup:
This sweetener is manufactured from corn starch and has a high glycemic value; that is, it causes your insulin to surge. There is some controversy as to the safety of consuming large amounts of this sweetener over time. High fructose corn syrup is found in numerous products and is not the same as a product that contains only fructose, which is a low-glycemic sweetener.

Fructose:
Fructose, also known as fruit sugar, is sweeter than table sugar. Use about one-third less when substituting it for table sugar. Not only do you use less of this sweetener, but it has another advantage. Its glycemic value is 20 (with glucose at 100), very low. Fructose metabolizes at a slow rate, helping to control insulin surges. It is recommended for diabetics and others seeking to control their carbs. Whey Low D is a newly developed product that adds lactose to the fructose, causing an even lower glycemic response than fructose alone.

Dextrose or Glucose:
Glucose has an even higher glycemic value than table sugar. On many glycemic indexes, glucose is used as the benchmark for ???100???. On labels it can also be called corn sugar. Always avoid this sugar to control your carbs (and your insulin).

Lactose:
Also known as milk sugar, lactose falls about halfway between sucrose and fructose on the glycemic index. It is made from whey and skim milk and is used largely by the pharmaceutical industry. 

Honey:
Honey is an invert sugar, formed by an enzyme from nectar. It is a combination of fructose, sucrose, glucose, and maltose and is not a low-glycemic sweetener. If you are controlling your insulin, stay away from this treat. Contrary to common "wisdom", honey contains only trace amounts of minerals and vitamins.

Polyols:
Also known as sugar alcohols, polyols are found naturally in fruits, but also are manufactured commercially. Xylitol has the same sweetness as sucrose; sorbitol, maltitol, and mannitol as half as sweet as table sugar. Sugar alcohols are useful for diabetics and those who are controlling their insulin because of their low glycemic response. These sugar alcohols are found in a number of ???sugar free??? products. Their main drawback is that they can have a laxative effect when consumed in excess amounts in some people. Exercise caution when trying these products until you see how your own body reacts. Sugar alcohols usually end in the letters "tol" on the label. Isomalt is a sugar alcohol that is an exception.

Alternative Sweeteners

Acesulfame potassium (K):
Useful for diabetics and more than 200 times sweeter than table sugar, acesulfame K holds up well under the heat of cooking and baking. Its brand name is Sunett. The body cannot metabolize this sweetener, and it is excreted in the urine. By itself it can leave a slight aftertaste, but has a nice synergistic sweetening effect when combined with other sweeteners. You can find this sweetener under the brand, DiabetiSweet, where it is combined with Isomalt, making it a nice choice for cooking and baking. Acesulfame K is found in numerous products. It has a long shelf life.

Agave Nectar:
Also labeled as agave syrup, this sweeter has been used for generations to produce tequila. It is more than 90% fructose and is very low on the glycemic index. When substituting this natural form of fructose for table sugar, use about 30% less. It can be substituted one for one for fructose. It is especially useful to add a small amount of agave when cooking with Splenda to offset some of Splenda???s aftertaste and to improve texture of your recipe. It is a very helpful choice for a controlled carb diet.

Aspartame:
Also about 200 times sweeter than sugar, there is a great deal of controversy over the safety of this sweetener. It is made from two amino acids, aspartic acid and phenylalanine. Aspartame, also marketed under the names Nutrasweet and Equal, is found in a wide variety of prepared products. This sweetener does break down when heated and is not useful for cooking or adding to hot beverages.

Maltitol:
Like all sugar alcohols, maltitol does not promote tooth decay. Maltitol has a taste and sweetness similar to table sugar. It does not raise blood glucose (and insulin) levels and is useful for diabetics and low-carbers. Because of its high melting point and stability, it is a particularly helpful choice when making candies. It can also give a creamy texture to foods. Like all sugar alcohols, maltitol can have a laxative effect in some individuals.

Saccharine:
This sweetener has been around for close to a hundred years and is 200 time sweeter than table sugar. It is produced from a substance found in grapes. The human body cannot break it down, so it does not produce an insulin response. It is often found in soft drinks and in sweeteners like Sweet ???N Low. It can be useful in recipes like salad dressings and punch, which do not depend on the volume and texture provided by normal sugars.

Sorbitol:
This sugar alcohol is found in a number of products, especially those that need to become dry or hardened, like candies and confectionaries. Like other sugar alcohols, it does not contribute to tooth decay. Sorbitol is often used in ???reduced calorie??? and ???light??? products. Excess consumption may have a laxative effect.

Stevia:
This South American plant has also been called the honeyleaf. Although not approved as a sweetener by the FDA, stevia has been safely used in Japan for the purpose of sweetening for about 25 years. It has only been approved as a food additive in the United States. Stevia products are not standardized, and not all are of the same quality. The pure white powdered extract has the least aftertaste. When using stevia, combine it with at least one other sweetener for better results. Stevia is stable to 400 degrees F, so it holds up well when cooking. However, it will not add texture to baked goods.

Sucralose:
Sold under the brand name of Splenda, sucralose is useful as a one to one substitute for table sugar. It is stable when heated and does not break down in cooking. However, I feel you do lose a little of the texture in some baked goods. For some people, it also has a slight aftertaste. Because of this, I often substitute a small part of the Splenda with fructose, agave, or Whey Low D. Sucralose does not promote tooth decay.

http://www.shakeoffthesugar.net


----------



## Vvitto (Feb 13, 2002)

That was a prolix and informative post!


----------



## T.J. (Feb 14, 2002)

w8lifter I have a ?...what do you know about Splenda?  I currently use it and I like it better than all the subsitute I have tried...and it is great in coffee, no after taste..the reason I ask is that I'm competeing this summer and I'm calculating all my intakes..simple sugars and calories,fat everything...just looking for help...thanks....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2002)

I will try to find some stuff on splenda tomorrow. I myself, use a sweetner right up till contest day, but I know some cut it out two weeks before. You may want to ask Gopro what he does w/ his clients. I know I couldn't go w/o the stuff....a cutting diet is hard enough w/o cutting that out, lol!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2002)

Sucralose is made from Sugar and is used to make Splenda which tastes like sugar. Sucralose, has no calories but also does not measure, look or act much like sugar. Sucralose is 600 x sweeter than sugar, so much less is needed for the same sweetness. To make it appear as a replacement for sugar, Sucralose is bulked up with Maltodextrin a carbohydrate derived from corn, giving it some calories but making it measure and act more like sugar. This combination is called Splenda. Splenda weighs 1/8 as much as sugar, has 1/4 - 1/8th the calories but lacks the volume sugar imparts to recipes.

Splenda is the 'marketing or brand' name, Sucralose is its chemical name. Splenda is supposedly chemically inert and we are told that all the Sucralose one consumes is excreted unused. The Maltodextrin (starch) is, of course, used as a 'weak' carbohydrate and is treated as such by the body. Splenda is heat stable at baking temperatures (like sugar and unlike Aspartame). Splenda is approved for use in the USA (1998), Canada (1991) and many other countries.

More info on sucralose


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 15, 2002)

beer has the best sugar's in it...


----------



## T.J. (Feb 15, 2002)

thanks w8lifter, good info and it explains the reasons cooking with it often lags that punch it did with regular sugar....


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2002)

bump


----------



## SonnyB (May 20, 2002)

I did check out your website. Whoo-eee. Everyone that has visited it knows what I mean. Visiting Toronto this Sat.  Sonny


----------



## w8lifter (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by SonnyB *_
> I did check out your website. Whoo-eee. Everyone that has visited it knows what I mean. Visiting Toronto this Sat.  Sonny



 Is anyone else confused by this


----------



## Showdown (May 20, 2002)

I believe he likes what he sees, and is planning on gettin' some of 'that' this weekend when he visits your 'hood.

In other words, he wants to knock boots and bump uglies at your crib.


----------



## w8lifter (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Showdown *_
> I believe he likes what he sees, and is planning on gettin' some of 'that' this weekend when he visits your 'hood.
> 
> In other words, he wants to knock boots and bump uglies at your crib.



 ....sorry sonny, I'm um, taken!  


lol, thanks for clearing that up Showdown


----------



## ponyboy (May 21, 2002)

Good post...very informative.

I actually have a rare condition in that I am allergic to polyols (sugar alcohols).  I've never heard of anyone else having this allergy.  Any thoughts from anyone on what might cause it?  It actually developed after I changed my diet radically a couple of years ago.  Nobody in the allergy field knows anything about it due to the rarity.


----------



## w8lifter (May 21, 2002)

How did you change your diet radically? I know some people who never had any problem w/ aspartame, and then all of a sudden they developed severe reactions to it because they were using so much of it....now they can't use it at all.


----------



## KryptoAllez (May 21, 2002)

Rockin' post w8lifter!  Awesome.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2002)

Great info!! THANKS W8!


----------



## ponyboy (May 21, 2002)

Well, when I say radically, it was pretty much normal eating for those of us who are into fitness.  I went from a mostly fatty, high sodium, high caffeine, low protein, low nutrient diet straight into a typical BB diet...ie. no fatty foods, little sugar, no caffeine, higher protein, no sodium, etc., etc...one doctor told me it may have altered my body chemistry somehow (of course he couldn't tell me anything useful) and caused the reactions because polyols are chemical substances that aren't overly natural.  It's a pain in the butt though, because one of the major ingredients in many protein bars is maltitol...same with chewing gum (sorbitol and xylitol) and many baked goods (not that I really eat them anyway).  Basically anything with fake chocolate.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2003)

W8lifter,

"Sweet subject!"  Thanks for the info.  
I never knew there were so many things to know about sugar.


----------



## dalila (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi guys, does anyone know anythign about Invert Sugar? They sell it here as a product for diabetics, so I am just wondering...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

I don't see how they could pass this off to diabetics.  With only 20% less carbs it doesn't seem like a healthy sugar replacement to me.  

http://www.britishsugar.co.uk/bsweb/sfi/pages/invert.htm


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

Jodi I don't know either... I am trying to search for it on the Net but all i get is recipes how to use it in making candy!!


----------



## Randy (Sep 7, 2004)

Heck with it then dalila, just make us some candy then


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2004)

Interesting.  Good quick read.


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Heck with it then dalila, just make us some candy then



I know Randy, here I am looking for this stuff on the net thinking it's healthy nosh and all I get in return is how to make candy!!  ( which will probably make you have frequent runs to the loo anyways!!) LOL


----------



## Randy (Sep 7, 2004)

Loo....haven't heard that one for awhile ... But a little candy won't give me any problems. I workout, but am not dead. Bring it on Dalila, Randy loves candy. 

As for invert sugar, I couldn't find any article that supports this as being good for diabetes, but that doesn't mean that it is not.

Here is a link that describes which sugars are ok for diabetics, and which should be avoided... http://www.well-net.com/diabetes/dmsugars-1.html


----------



## dalila (Sep 8, 2004)

Randy thanks for the link... I guess this is not really good for people with diebetes at all, it's probably the ignorance of the local pharmcy...so dangerous! I am kinda worried some poor people with diebetes will buy it thinking they are doing themselves a favor...


----------



## Randy (Sep 8, 2004)

Well maybe there is more to it than you know. Maybe it is something that is specially formulated for diabetes ...who knows. 

Anyway it was my pleasure to provide the link.


----------

